

Ireland's Bike sharing system - uberneo
https://www.bikeshare.ie/

======
Adlai
We have one of these in Tel Aviv: [https://tel-o-fun.co.il/en/](https://tel-o-
fun.co.il/en/)

It frequently suffers from what I'll call "clipping", after the audio
processing phenomenon: a situation wherein a given bike station is either full
or empty, thus restricting the stations available to cyclists either returning
or renting a bike.

Tel-o-Fun control clipping with a blue-collar fleet of trailer-towing pickup
trucks, transporting dozens of bikes from the most frequented destinations to
the most frequented departure points, working to reverse the effects of the
its customers' routes.

I maintain that clipping could better be avoided through an incentive system,
where customers receive a reward for avoiding actions which induce clipping.
For their convenience, customers embarking on a journey could query the
incentive database for rewards offered at the rental stations near their
pedestrian starting point and end point, and thus maximize their reward.

~~~
uberneo
Do you have any Mobile app to track the availability of bikes at each
station..?

